# Stages power meter Hollowgram on CAAD10 clearance



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody have a Stages Hollowgram crank on their CAAD10? Has anybody tried and had clearance issues? I have a 2012 52cm frame with 170mm cranks that I was looking at getting a stages. I tried the 10mm hex wrench method that Stages recommends but it looks a little close so I figured I'd ask if anybody has gone through the process before. If there were issues, what PM did you end up going with instead?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you have Hollowgram SL from 2012 or earlier? I ask because the 3D forged SI and SISL2 Hollowgrams have a different non-driveside geometry that's meant to work with the 109mm spndles, not the older 104mm spindles that was used until 2012.

The Stages powermeter is a 2013+ 3D forged SI arm that works with the newer 109mm spindle. I've tried it with the older Hollowgram SL and the arm was less than 1mm from the chainstay (not on a CAAD10 but a CAAD9CX, the Stage unit had enough space though) and the non-driveside pedal was 5mm closer to the frame, making a non-centered pedal stance. The fix was to either move the left cleat away by 5mm (temporary fix) but eventually, I bought a 109mm spindle (and appropriate spacers) and it's back centered and the clearance is fine.

So, while it wasn't on the same frame as yours, the correct 109 spindle with a non-driveside new style arm does add some clearance so my guess it would work. The driveside geometry has not changed so you can use a 2012 and under SL driveside arm, you just need to set the spacers according to the 109mm BB.

Hope that makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't clearer. I have the SI from 2013/2014 with 109mm spindle (I believe - it certainly looks spaced correctly). I already have the Hollowgrams installed with the 109mm spindle, so it would just be changing out the non-drive side with the Stages crank.

Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlcrep (Feb 7, 2013)

Dan Gerous said:


> Do you have Hollowgram SL from 2012 or earlier? I ask because the 3D forged SI and SISL2 Hollowgrams have a different non-driveside geometry that's meant to work with the 109mm spndles, not the older 104mm spindles that was used until 2012.
> 
> The Stages powermeter is a 2013+ 3D forged SI arm that works with the newer 109mm spindle. I've tried it with the older Hollowgram SL and the arm was less than 1mm from the chainstay (not on a CAAD10 but a CAAD9CX, the Stage unit had enough space though) and the non-driveside pedal was 5mm closer to the frame, making a non-centered pedal stance. The fix was to either move the left cleat away by 5mm (temporary fix) but eventually, I bought a 109mm spindle (and appropriate spacers) and it's back centered and the clearance is fine.
> 
> ...


I'm already running a 109mm spindle on a 13' CAAD10 with the SL cranks as the 104mm spindle didn't have enough chainstay clearance. If I'm correct, the Stages crank will have 3.5mm less clearance on the NDS than I do with the current SL setup. Are you saying a 109mm spindle will even out the Q-factor with Stages Si and a driveside Hollowgram SL?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

dlcrep said:


> I'm already running a 109mm spindle on a 13' CAAD10 with the SL cranks as the 104mm spindle didn't have enough chainstay clearance. If I'm correct, the Stages crank will have 3.5mm less clearance on the NDS than I do with the current SL setup. Are you saying a 109mm spindle will even out the Q-factor with Stages Si and a driveside Hollowgram SL?


With the 109mm spindle and SL arms, if you set the spacers as per SISL2 and 3D forged SI, your non-driveside arm (at the pedal) is further away from the center than the driveside, you can adjust this by moving spacers around. But yes, a Stage's SI (or non Stages SI or SISL2) will bring the pedal end closer in, I would have to check by how much exactly but I think it's closer to 5mm than 3.5mm.

Basically, with the 2013 Hollowgram update (introduction of 109mm spindle, 3D SI and SISL2), the spindle is longer on the non-driveside and the new non-driveside arms are shallower by the same amount (width or distance along the spindle axis from where they fit the spindle to where the pedals are).

I should make a graphic, would be more obvious.


----------



## dlcrep (Feb 7, 2013)

That would be great. No one seems to be able to confirm how much the Stages Si crank needs to be spaced out. I want to say 3.5mm but not 100% sure. Trying to find solution while retaining Shimano pedals and without having to purchase a SiSL2 driveside crank.


----------

